# Rocket League startet nicht mehr :(



## Fillmore (11. September 2019)

Hallo Forum,

wollte heute eigentlich ne schöne Session Rocket League hinlegen. Leider startet es nicht mehr.
Aus Steam heraus starte ich es, es kommt ein weißer Bildschirm und stürzt dann ab ohne Fehlermeldung.

Habe schon Dr.Google gefragt, aber Virensoftware schlägt nicht an und meldet auch nichts.
Nur mit der Ereignisanzeige von Windows konnte ich einen Fehler entdecken, der wohl mit Steam selbst zu tun haben könnte. (Siehe Foto Anhang).

Neueste Treiber sind drauf.
Steam und Rocket League selbst aus den Ordnern als Admin schon gestartet, hat aber nichts gebracht.
Andere Steam Games laufen einwandfrei!

HILFE!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. September 2019)

Kann auch gut für die Nerven sein,wenn es nicht startet 
Vielleicht ist ja hier eine Lösung dabei die du noch nicht gelesen hast
Game not launching (UPDATE: Solved! Read this for advice!) :: Rocket League Bug Reporting


----------



## sinchilla (12. September 2019)

Das ist ein neues Feature von windoofs 10, es schützt dich vor Verschwendung deiner wertvollen Lebenszeit...ein hochkomplexer Algorithmus hat festgestellt, das Rocket League zweifelsfrei in diese Kategorie fällt.


----------



## Fillmore (12. September 2019)

Da geht leider nichts.
Drecks Steam! Drecks Windows! Drecks Spiel!


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. September 2019)

Wie wärs mit neu Installieren?Das spiel meine ich.


----------



## Fillmore (12. September 2019)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit neu Installieren?Das spiel meine ich.



Habe sowohl Steam als auch Rocket League neu installiert.
Scheint wohl mit der neuen Version von RL und Windwos Update zu tun zu haben


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. September 2019)

Dann müssten ja viel mehr Leute dieses Problem haben.
Ich hab das Spiel auch und Windows ist Version 1903 
Keine Ausfälle
Du benutzt nicht zufällig Alpha-Console oder sowas?

EDIT:
Hat sich erledigt ,wenn du das nicht kennst,hast du es auch nicht installiert 
 Bakkesmod ein Begriff für dich??
Ein Mod halt.Das du vor dem Spiel startest 
Warum sollte ausgerechnet das 1 Spiel nicht laufen??
Ich hab das heute noch gezockt 
Updates alles drauf auch von steam?


----------



## Fillmore (12. September 2019)

Was ist "Alpha-Console" ???


----------



## Fillmore (12. September 2019)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. September 2019)

Schau auch mal in den Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf von Win,was dort steht (kritische Meldungen)
System/Sicherheit/Wartung

Gabs denn auch einen BSOD?
Das erste ist doch eine DMP.Datei,also ein Bluescreen.

Vielleicht stimmt ja generell was nicht mit dem Pc?
Ram 
OC 
dergleichen


----------



## Fillmore (12. September 2019)

Was ist ein BSOD?

Einen Bluescreen gab es nicht.
Rocket League wird von Steam aus gestartet, es kommt ein weißer Bildschirm und dann stürzt das Game ohne Meldung ab.

Habe immer alle Daten in HWMonitor und Afterburner am 2. Monitor online.
Keine Ausschläge etc.
Kein OC


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. September 2019)

Es steht aber eine Dmp Datei in deinem zweiten Screen.
Evt. gab es mal einen und wurde nur nicht angezeigt,weil der Pc neugestartet ist.
Bluescreens werden gespeichert unter C:\WINDOWS\Minidump vorausgesetzt man hat die Anzeige aktiviert 
DMP-Datei oeffnen - So geht's - CHIP


----------



## Fillmore (12. September 2019)

Oh man 

Das ist alles so kompliziert.
Ich glaub ich installiere meinen PC neu. Nach 1 Jahr tut das eh not


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. September 2019)

Man kann den Ram auch mal Testen,das ist kein großer Aufwand.
Zumindest mal mit dem Windows Tool
"mdsched" eingeben in der Eingabeaufforderung


----------



## Fillmore (12. September 2019)

Mir sagt cmd ich muss den PC dazu neu starten.
Das ist korrekt?


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. September 2019)

Ja das ist korrekt


----------



## Fillmore (13. September 2019)

Ich werd wol meinen PC mal neu installieren.
Macht mehr sinn 
Morgen ist ja Samstag!


----------



## flo2204 (14. September 2019)

also anscheinend haben mehrere das Problem mit dem whitescreen
schonmal probiert MSI Afterburner zu schließen? falls du es überhaupt benutzt
bei ein paar hats auch geholfen das letzte windows update zu deinstallieren

Windows 10 update kb4512941 :: Rocket League Bug Reporting


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. September 2019)

Ja die verschlimmbessern teilweise mehr mit ihren Updates,als das es weiterhilft.
CPU Auslastung
Soundprobleme
was denn noch alles?
Bekommen die jetzt selbst die kleinen Updates nicht mehr fehlerfrei hin?
Ich warte jetzt immer erstmal mit der Install und mach neine Warteschleife von 7 Tagen


----------



## Fillmore (14. September 2019)

flo2204 schrieb:


> also anscheinend haben mehrere das Problem mit dem whitescreen
> schonmal probiert MSI Afterburner zu schließen? falls du es überhaupt benutzt
> bei ein paar hats auch geholfen das letzte windows update zu deinstallieren
> 
> Windows 10 update kb4512941 :: Rocket League Bug Reporting



Ja stimmt!
Seit dem Update (als ich PC runtergefahren habe wurde es installiert damals) ging es nicht mehr.
Mal schauen wie das geht ^^

Ich berichte!

EDIT: MSI Afterburner zu - geht - lol


----------



## Trippin_one (14. September 2019)

habe genau das gleiche problem. glaube auch, dass es bei mir mit einem Windows update angefangen hat


----------



## Fillmore (14. September 2019)

Habe heute noch festgestellt, dass ich Rocket League nicht per OBS abgreifen kann beim Streamen.
Nur Bildschirmaufnahme geht.

Da ist was faul!

Naja, immerhin bin ich die Neuinstallation umgangen.


----------

